# At what age is a cockapoo no longer considered to be a puppy?



## raywendy18

Just a quickie while i'm in the posting mood, at what age is a cockapoo no longer a puppy? Pippa still seems very 'bouncy' / lively and depending on who you talk to some people put it down to age and others don't!!

We've sort of ish mastered the usual basics - sit, stay, come. Down is a bit dodgy & 'heel' depends on who is walking.

We meet another cockapoo on a grooming course earlier this year and she was sooooo quiet - she was 2 yrs ish ??


----------



## Sezra

It is only my opinion but I think by two years old they have gone through all of their phases and are considered an adult dog. It does vary for different breeds though, with some larger breeds taking longer to mature both physically and mentally!


----------



## francesjl

No hope for mine then ! 
They are worse when someone visits, they want to jump and climb on the sofas to get on peoples laps !
Luckily my friends and family are doggie people.
We use to have a cocker spaniel and he was mad until 11 ish ( yrs that is !), so I blame the spaniel bit !
Actually having said that they do have lovely quiet, chilled times at home and really its what you're happy with !


----------



## lady amanda

I have heard 3 years old is when they really begin to chill and settle into their adult ways....but all dogs like humans are different.


----------



## cockerpoo61

Our 2 are still mad and act like puppies all the time and they are 2 years old  so i don't know when they will ever grow up lol.

We had a German Shepherd many years ago and he acted like a puppy right up to the day he died and he was 11 years old!!!!!!!!!!!!! That was before we had children as well so we cannot blame them for making the dogs hyper.


----------



## jools

Dexter seems to be getting more excited to see people - especially for the ladies!!!  .............. but if people ignore him he gets fed up and calms down!! My neighbours daughters cockapoo is 2 and hes quite chilled now - but i quite like my bouncy puppy - i dont want another grumpy old man in the house!!!!!


----------



## MillieDog

From the little I've read about it and general chats with other dog owners, I'm led to believe that at 1 year Cockapoos are more or less fully grown and by 2 years classed as more sensible (adult)  But I've seen dogs of 3, 4 plus years old who still seem quite puppyish. 

In a way I do hope that Millie doesn't slow down and become too sedate as I like her level of enery now.


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Molly is 2 and still very puppyish in a lot of ways


----------



## mandym

Kd will be 8 in july and still thinks she is a puppy sometimes lol.seriously though i would say around 18 months xxx


----------



## DB1

A dog is only officially a puppy until a year old, but as these posts show some never stop acting like puppies, bit like men staying big kids I guess!!


----------



## JoJo

I think this is a tricky one really, as I would say 1 years old as Dawn above, but in my experience I know some cockapoos who are more mature than others, and some will remain puppylike until much later .. All dogs are different I guess


----------



## M&M's mummy

We noticed a real difference is Monty when he was about 3.

But he still loves to play and adores chase me games round the living room and playing "boo".:behindsofa:

I also play a game called " Get them pawsies " where I am on all floor on all fours and I bang my hand down on floor and say to him "I am going to get them pawsies" and then I touch his paws. He then goes mad and it's like me chasing him but on all fours trying to touch his feet.


Yes I am cockapoo nutty :laugh::laugh:


----------



## MillieDog

M&M's mummy said:


> We noticed a real difference is Monty when he was about 3.
> 
> But he still loves to play and adores chase me games round the living room and playing "boo".:behindsofa:
> 
> I also play a game called " Get them pawsies " where I am on all floor on all fours and I bang my hand down on floor and say to him "I am going to get them pawsies" and then I touch his paws. He then goes mad and it's like me chasing him but on all fours trying to touch his feet.
> 
> 
> Yes I am cockapoo nutty :laugh::laugh:


Brilliant. I do wonder what games people play indoors with their Poos. think I'll start a thread and find out some more


----------

